# Panerai Econemy Version



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello there, im new to this forum, iv been on here 2 days. The reason i became a member was because iv wanted to know what watch Jason Stathem wore in the movie 'The transporter', in the process of becomming a member i actually found out through another site that it was a Panerai, iv also looked at a link on a posted topic on this site which also listed some other useful watches too which was great. After looking on ebay at prices of these watches im flabergasted at the prices, $3/4000, i couldnt believe it. Does anyone know if its possibe to get a panerai or something similar anywhere for a reasonable price?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Does anyone know if its possibe to get a panerai or something similar anywhere for a reasonable price?


If you mean looks wise, then you must have seen the many fakes on ebay when you looked up Panerai, You say youve just ordered a Apogaum so your about there with a lookalike,

It also depends on what you think is a 'reasonable' price.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The Apogaum Panerai-alike I had was a decent watch - no idea how tough the movement is, though I've still got an Apogaum Submarinner-alike and that seems fine with an accurate movement. One seller has the Apogaum Panerai copies selling for a measly Â£36 so if it goes wrong you could just buy another.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am remember seeing Rotary do a Panerai `lookalikey` - saw one on Ebay

a while back I thought it looked quite good, and even considered bidding -

then I came to my senses.

You could try a search on ebay

Derek


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Here is a piccy of the Rotary panny `lookalikey`

It is from their Elite range










Derek


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

wow those Rotarys look quite good. Thnaks for the help on this subject by the way, i value each opinion from everyone. I might do another search and see if i can get a Rotary maybe...Although as soon as i win the national lottery, the Panerai is third on the list...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You mean one of these, nice watch great lume, good size (approx 40mm across) and weight, well made with a Swiss movement which isn`t always the case for Rotary these days









*Rotary Elite 200m Swiss Quartz Movement*


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

i found this link, its called a Rotary Elite 200 metres i think. If i can find the code of the watch i might be able to buy one, although it might be hard seeings it was produced in 2000. Ebay maybe?


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

That Rotary case looks very familiar...










JP


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I find the cases on those O & W`s too fussy for my taste


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I find the cases on those O & W`s too fussy for my taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cases seems to almost (but not exacty) same. How ever Rotary is shiny and O&W is brushed. Is that brushed finished that "fussy" what you mean?

JP


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> You mean one of these, nice watch great lume, good sizeÂ (approx 40mm across) and weight, well made with a Swiss movement which isn`t always the case for Rotary these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JP (Europe) said:


> That Rotary case looks very familiar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JP (Europe) said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I find the cases on those O & W`s too fussy for my taste
> ...


Whilest they are similar the O & W`s have those raised sections which go from the lugs to the bezel, these I feel make the cases look too fussy, but as I said its just for my taste


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

TOo many Panerai lookalikes in the market nowadays. But then again, that's the bargain. If we can't afford one, let's just get something to replace it!









There was even this Marina Militare watch. Exactly like the Panerais and at only a fraction of the price. Say about USD$200? Or less? Darn, too bad i don't have a picture otherwise it would have been great.









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

I finally found a picture of that PANERAI Lookalike watch that i was referring to. Not sure if it is a replica cos they seem to produce their own watches under their own brand. But design wise seems to have infringed on their trademarks (if any). Anyway, legal complications aside, here's the picture of the MUCH CHEAPER but impressive Marina Militare.


















Cheerios!

Adrian


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are 2 versions of the MM, 1 of which is a cheap Chinese 'copy of the copy' (Â£50)

The other MM is made by Ken Trading in Singapore that uses top quality components and had to swich manafacture to Hong Kong (?) because of a law suite from Panerai







(Â£500)


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi Adrian

This is the one i had and sold ,dont why i sold it they make a great beater.the one i had kept very good time also the lume was good,must get another? Got this one from the States, the strap was from Roy...Heres the pic










Cheers Mal


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> Hi Adrian
> 
> This is the one i had and sold ,dont why i sold it they make a great beater.the one i had kept very good time also the lume was good,must get another? Got this one from the States, the strap was from Roy...Heres the pic
> 
> ...


Hi Mal!

Wonderful strap to go along with ya MM. The new owner must have been proud of his new watch. Darn, you should have kept it. It's a beau!!!!









Cheers!

Adrian


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

that is a bueat, im going to spend some time looking around for a Marina Militare i think, see what i can. That pic above has tipped the balance for me, i may not be able to afford the real thing yet Panerai, but i do know how to get onto the ebay singapore site, so here goes nothing. I will be sure to post it up if i get one.


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

i have just found a Marina Militare on ebay, i have bid and will hopefully win. Thanks for pointing that watch out to me Adrian, that was a big help there, and thanks to the rest of you guys, it really looks like the original too. Il put up a pic when i figure out how to do it, im fairly new to this site.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Please don't post any links or advertisements to fake watches on the forum, we don't condone piracy on this forum.









If members have such items please communicate digital content by private e-mail and not through the forum or any of it's communication methods.

This forum cannot and will not be associated with the sale or purchase of faked watches.

We don't mind the discussion of such items but not active content that could bring the forum into disrepute.

Thanks.


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Stan said:


> Please don't post any links or advertisements to fake watches on the forum, we don't condone piracy on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all due respect, yeah we should keep piracy @ bay. But they are really good at what they do man! Gosh









Cheerios!

Adrian


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know it's a point often voiced but try and save for the real deal if you can justify it. I've worn one once for a few minutes and they are like silk, superb watches.

If you buy a fake you'll only long for the real deal.


----------



## AdrianG (Jun 4, 2005)

Panerai's not on my list as i would prefer to get a Zenith Chronomaster XXT open instead. Awwwwwww









Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Panerai_101 (Jun 4, 2005)

its on its way in the post to me as we speek, i cant wait to recieve it. Thanks to everyone who has helped and i also respect anything about not posting, advertising or incouraging fake watches. thank you


----------

